# Allergies



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Man, mine just kicked in yesterday. Stuffy nose, itchy throat and phlegm. You know, the works. I can take an over the counter Sudifed and it works pretty good, as long as I take it right after I get out of bed I won't get drowsy. Just came back from my Endocrinologist for my yearly check up and he gave me some samples of Xyzal. Haven't tried it yet, says to take before bed. So I'm gonna. Anyone else have any experience with this medication?

I'll give my review in a couple of days of use. See what happens.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Hay fever has kicked in for me, I hate this time of year. I have been miserable the past week. Only thing I can get to suppress my allergies is Tylenol severe allergy, I haven't smoke a cigarette in 2 weeks hoping I would see a difference in my allergies, only difference I have seen is I am ill all the time lol.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

for some reason my allergies get worse when i don't smoke.:blink: go figure


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Allegra-D works great. 24 hour variety


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Zyrtec for the day...benadryl at night.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Woke up this morning and my mouth is drrrry. Still have a stuffy nose, but the doc said this isn't a decongestant. He seems to really like decongestants, and steak and eggs. 

He told me that I should scoop the yolks out of my eggs when I cook them. I told him I only have one or two eggs a month. He said I should still do it. I told him I guess I am going to die a little sooner than he expects.

I have allergies and some kind of a cold right now. My right shoulder and elbow hurt like hell because of repetitive motion problems, I woke up feeling like crap, with dry mouth. Still contemplating blowing this day off to see If I can get rid of this cold with some extra rest. You know what's gonna happen. I'll be in work soon :wallbash: If I can walk I can work.arty:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I suffer horribly when the trees start to bloom in the spring. So from March through May I eat Claritin-D like candy. It keeps my eyes/nose from itching and running, but the crap runs down my throat at night when I lay down so I inevitably wake up in the middle of the night and cough up oysters for an hour or two. It sucks.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

I've suffered from Allergies & Sinus problems for Many years & have taken everything under the Sun including Immunial therapy "drops under the tongue" & nothing seemed to help much. My wife came down with Allergys a few years ago so bad she was on Predisone a few times a year, along with allergy Shots, Nasal sprays-you name it. She didn't want to continue it for life-so she somehow decided to go to a Holistic doctor- Whom said most of the allergies are from the food we eat. So my wife changed our food to mostly whole foods & guess what?? She is off everything & feels great & I do too. I know there is a book & Cd By Dr. Mark Hyman that she went by........... & it isn't a diet, but just changing the way & what we Eat!!! No more drugs which just masks the problems!!


----------



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

mrmike said:


> I've suffered from Allergies & Sinus problems for Many years & have taken everything under the Sun including Immunial therapy "drops under the tongue" & nothing seemed to help much. My wife came down with Allergys a few years ago so bad she was on Predisone a few times a year, along with allergy Shots, Nasal sprays-you name it. She didn't want to continue it for life-so she somehow decided to go to a Holistic doctor- Whom said most of the allergies are from the food we eat. So my wife changed our food to mostly whole foods & guess what?? She is off everything & feels great & I do too. I know there is a book & Cd By Dr. Mark Hyman that she went by........... & it isn't a diet, but just changing the way & what we Eat!!! No more drugs which just masks the problems!!


Beware, Dr Hyman is well known for being a quack, using Oprah stream of consciousness power to promote fake woo cures to people who are vulnerable to fearing medicine or unable to afford healthcare.


----------

